# Accutrons



## Sugarbearco (Mar 6, 2017)

I have had Accutrons 214 & 218s for 40 years, but just saw a 2186 for the first time. Anyone know this watch?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Try introducing yourself first, before asking questions. You'll get a better response.


----------



## Humbug (Mar 13, 2016)

218G -not 2186
Google is your friend
I won't hold my breath awaiting a "Thank you" response.....


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I will be more charitable. Here is the Ranfft page after a 2 second google. Says it is part of the 218 family but with a direct read digital readout. Not one I have seen and not mentioned on Paul's site that I can see

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&Bulova_2186


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

@Paddersbeat me to it. I think if the OP says he's had 214 and 218 for 40 years, he probably knows what he's talking about...

The 2186 is rare calibre used in the Accutron "digital" watch.


----------



## Humbug (Mar 13, 2016)

Humbug said:


> 218G -not 2186
> Google is your friend


A little knowledge is a dangerous thing!
I stand corrected in my assumption that the OP had mistaken 218G as 2186.
Thanks to other more knowledgeable forum members I now realise it is better to keep my mouth shut & be thought a fool, than open it & remove all doubt!


----------

